# Cocker Chon (Cock-A-Chon)



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had a cocker chon (cock-A-chon) I would be interested in any info anyone could provide as I am looking into getting one. Do people breed this type of dog?

Does anyone know of any breeders where I could look into getting one from?

Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You'll have to help me out, what is it a cross between?


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, it's a cocker spaniel x bichon frise. I cant seem to find any info on them so maybe they are not a breed which is common. I googled it and came up with one or two pictures


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

never heard of that one


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> Sorry, it's a cocker spaniel x bichon frise. I cant seem to find any info on them so maybe they are not a breed which is common. I googled it and came up with one or two pictures


Because its a crossbreed and not an actual breed, information will be very limited.

Any particular reason you want this particular cross? Would not a poodle or bichon be suitable?

Finding people that are breeding healthy crosses is very difficult.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a crossbreed theres a good chance you'll be able to find one like it or pretty similar in a rescue. If you do find a breeder ensure they have all the relevant health tests for both breeds and only breeds healthy puppies but with crossbreed breeders its difficult to find a good breeder.


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

There is no particular reason why I chose it, my partner and I have been looking at cocker spaniels.

I like bichon frise but my partner is not very keen so when I came across the spaniel and bichon frise I thought perfect lol 

I am open to suggestions though and will thoroughly research before we make a decision

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Were you looking for a puppy or a rescue?


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not really sure it's not something we have looked into. 

It may sound like a silly question but how does adoption from a rescue centre work?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> I'm not really sure it's not something we have looked into.
> 
> It may sound like a silly question but how does adoption from a rescue centre work?


Depends on the rescue. I didnt get mine from a centre, so cant help there.

It nearly always involves a homecheck, and they will ask about private life, and maybe finances. Im not 100% sure. You will of course pay a fee, but this will cover vaccination, neutering if the dogs old enough and microchipping.

I know JSR works for rescues, but i dont think she posts in the evening.


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Is a Cavachon (cavalier x bichon) a known breed or again because it is a cross it is not recognised?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Its a cross as well because there are so many people breeding them and they haven't standardised them because people are mostly just breeding them for money. Two of our dogs are rescues and we had to have a home check making sure we had enough room and finances. When we got Sophie they also made us bring our dogs to make sure they were friendly


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a Border Collie at the moment and thats the only thing I am worried about, is that he will get along with another dog/puppy coming into the home


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure if you take the time to introduce them and make sure the border collie has somewhere to go away from the new dog especially if its a puppy they'll be fine.


----------



## kibby (May 14, 2010)

We have a Cocker Chon here in the United States. It is the most wonderful dog. He does no shed at all. He is about 30 lbs and he is wonderful. But we purchased him at a rip off pet store where he likely came from a Puppy Mill. Our daughter saw him and fell in love with him. We have had him for 2 and 1/2 years now. He'll sit in our arms just like a baby. Although he is 30 lbs. He thinks he is a little lap dog.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Never heard of them, just another lets see how it turns out dog i suppose why cant people just get a cocker or bichon, does anyone know what putting the 2 together benefits the dog.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

good luck in finding another dog to join your family I dont know anything about cockachons I say follow your heart and do what you think is right as the pup is born and needs a home too just like any rescue dog.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have never heard of this as a common crossbreed so i think you will find it hard to actually find one. 

I have seen the Cavachons advertised though, they seem much more common. 

Can i ask what sort of dog you want temperament wise and maybe it might help us advise you wether the cocker or bichon characteristics are better and maybe you could get a pure breed one of whichever is better suited if you are set on getting a puppy anytime soon


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweetcheeks said:


> Is a Cavachon (cavalier x bichon) a known breed or again because it is a cross it is not recognised?


The clue is in the silly made up name. Also in the fact that there is an "X" in "cavalier x bichon". X for cross. As in crossbreed. As in not pure breed.

ETA - and I'm not being breedist or anti-crossbreed, as a quick look at the brown blob in my avatar and my username will tell you


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

oh Lord help us here. Anova "lets make up a name as random as possible for a crossbreed to make more money" at least this time it is sumone wanting one rather than advertising them. were will it end? I now we have a Labradoodle but it started sumthingk when someone came up with them and now it seems to be just everyone jumping the bandwagon. wot next a rottie x dashunt? a irish wolfhound x a shitzu and make a irish sh1t?? sorry no offense ment to the irish there


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mollydoodle said:


> oh Lord help us here. Anova "lets make up a name as random as possible for a crossbreed to make more money" at least this time it is sumone wanting one rather than advertising them. were will it end? I now we have a Labradoodle but it started sumthingk when someone came up with them and now it seems to be just everyone jumping the bandwagon. wot next a rottie x dashunt? a irish wolfhound x a shitzu and make a irish sh1t?? sorry no offense ment to the irish there


I supose one good thing is atleast people will know what they are crossed from. I wish i knew what my childhood dog was crossed off she was beautiful.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

God that could be a nightmare!!
Just imagine a Cocker's love of muddy puddles combined with a Bichon's lovely white fur!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> God that could be a nightmare!!
> Just imagine a Cocker's love of muddy puddles combined with a Bichon's lovely white fur!!


Oh god wouldn't that be fun :lol:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> good luck in finding another dog to join your family I dont know anything about cockachons I say follow your heart and do what you think is right as the pup is born and needs a home too just like any rescue dog.


Whether pedigree or cross its important to make sure you go to a good breeder who isn't simply interested in making a profit and cares about the welfare & future health of the dogs they breed. Just because a puppy is in existence, it doesn't make buying it the right thing to do, if more people thought about & cared who they were supporting financially there wouldn't be as many byb's & puppy farms.

Rescues are all individual operations and have different homing policies so its hard to say how it will work exactly, but usually there's an application form or chat about your household, working hours and home/garden to make sure its suitable for a dog and so they can help find a suitable match. Then a visit to meet the dog/s with your family including any dogs you have to make sure their compatible. At some point a home check normally happens to check the home is safe for a dog & a chance to have a chat with adopters and them to ask any questions. After you've passed the home check you can then arrange to collect the dog, sign the adoption papers and pay the donation/adoption fee. dogsblog or dogpages are a good place to browse a few of rescue dogs/pups that are available round the country and Many Tears often has puppies too.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweetcheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a cocker chon (cock-A-chon) I would be interested in any info anyone could provide as I am looking into getting one. Do people breed this type of dog?
> 
> ...


LOL is that for real!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

kibby said:


> We have a Cocker Chon here in the United States. It is the most wonderful dog. He does no shed at all. He is about 30 lbs and he is wonderful. But we purchased him at a rip off pet store where he likely came from a Puppy Mill. Our daughter saw him and fell in love with him. We have had him for 2 and 1/2 years now. He'll sit in our arms just like a baby. Although he is 30 lbs. He thinks he is a little lap dog.


does his coat matt?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cock-A-Chon, Cock-A-Chons, Bichon Cocker Hybrid

I'd say it's a very cute mix


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Cock-A-Chon, Cock-A-Chons, Bichon Cocker Hybrid
> 
> I'd say it's a very cute mix


maybe ...... but the name omg lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dexter said:


> maybe ...... but the name omg lol


I know, bad name choice :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

2Hounds said:


> Whether pedigree or cross its important to make sure you go to a good breeder who isn't simply interested in making a profit and cares about the welfare & future health of the dogs they breed. Just because a puppy is in existence, it doesn't make buying it the right thing to do, if more people thought about & cared who they were supporting financially there wouldn't be as many byb's & puppy farms.
> 
> Rescues are all individual operations and have different homing policies so its hard to say how it will work exactly, but usually there's an application form or chat about your household, working hours and home/garden to make sure its suitable for a dog and so they can help find a suitable match. Then a visit to meet the dog/s with your family including any dogs you have to make sure their compatible. At some point a home check normally happens to check the home is safe for a dog & a chance to have a chat with adopters and them to ask any questions. After you've passed the home check you can then arrange to collect the dog, sign the adoption papers and pay the donation/adoption fee. dogsblog or dogpages are a good place to browse a few of rescue dogs/pups that are available round the country and Many Tears often has puppies too.


but some of the puppies in rescues have came from places like BYB etc. I know they didnt get paid for the dogs but it still wont stop them. I feel a dog is a dog, Not everyone qualifies to adopt from rescue but dose not mean they wont make good owners and if they want a cross they have to buy from people.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Cute mix! bit of a pants name but hay you cant win them all 

Good luck in your search


----------



## Ponge69 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I have 2 Cockachons.

They might have a daft name but they are wonderful dogs.

They have the Spaniel intelligence and keeness for water and running and the Bichon love of curling up and enjoying a cuddle.

They do not shed and have coats which can be either wavy or curly.

I dont know if they were and experiment to make money but I know that they bring much joy to our family.

Highly recommended.

Ponge69


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I think the worry with any *new* cross breed that's done for pet homes, is that there's a lot of folks just out to make money, and capitalise on the rarity factor, or unusual names. Very little in the way of health testing or actual knowledge about good breeding goes on behind the vast majority of these litters. I'm not saying at all that this is exclusive to cross breeds, because I know that isn't the case.

You're lucky in that yours don't shed, it's certainly not a guarantee with any dog, and of course the dander and saliva can cause allergic reactions as well. Cockers are great dogs, my OH has a few that he works, and they're bred to use their nose to flush game, hence the busy action and they can be a bit deaf to recall.

A couple of members on here set up a club for owners of Cockapoos in the UK, which has great information on the health of both breeds related to the cross breed, as well as other popular crosses. Really good read if you've got the time, I'd definitely recommend it Cockapoos Owners Club Home page


----------



## Ponge69 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Sleeping Lion,

I was looking for Cocker Spaniels when I came across the advert for my pups. Unfortunately, Cockers are very expensive on the South Coast and most of the Rescue Centres are based in Wales/ North. 

We had passed our home checks, had a retriever for 14 years, so glad for that, but the rescues always wanted to house closer to home.

My Cockachons came Microchipped and fed on Arden Grange so I believe they were well thought and cared for although realistically they were probably bred for profit.

That said they're great and I appreciate all the advice this forum has to give me.

Ponge


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

Good luck in your search, I echo the other posts make sure if you do buy a x breed they have all the health checks, good breeders can be found.

I have a x breed dog and although I hate the silly names they are given I did alot of research before I got him and he is the most wonderful dog

I did get a puppy when I first got a dog, but now after volunteering for rescues I would definately advise going to local rescues and meeting some of the dogs there, I can assure you you may find one that will capture your heart and it may not be the type you are expecting!

I have seen a few beautiful Cocker spaniels that came over from Ireland that were up for adoption recently so they can be found.

You will have a homecheck, and fill out a form.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw one of these in the local vets.It looked just like the cocker spaniel but with white wavy fur.I think it was one of the prettiest crossbreeds i have ever seen.


----------



## donmclean01 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have two. 

they are excellent animals, cockers are very family oriented and bichons are very human friendly and cuddly - more like a cat. 

excellent family pets, they are "needy" though so don't make good kennel dogs, very much in house family member


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread is really old, come into dog chat and introduce them to us all instead


----------



## willowcoco6 (Dec 27, 2019)

Sweetcheeks said:


> There is no particular reason why I chose it, my partner and I have been looking at cocker spaniels.
> 
> I like bichon frise but my partner is not very keen so when I came across the spaniel and bichon frise I thought perfect lol
> 
> ...


Get one they are fantastic, so gentle and playful. As absolute delight, they only need a little excerise but will go on long walks too. I had a Bichon Frisée before who was wonderful. The combination of the mix is great, get one and you won't want another breed ever again. Happy times


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

willowcoco6 said:


> Get one they are fantastic, so gentle and playful. As absolute delight, they only need a little excerise but will go on long walks too. I had a Bichon Frisée before who was wonderful. The combination of the mix is great, get one and you won't want another breed ever again. Happy times


This thread is ancient dinosaurs we're probably roaming the earth when this was being originally discussed.. Why don't you introduce your dog. There is an ideal thread currently asking how many dogs do you have, many are sharing pictures too.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

willowcoco6 said:


> Get one they are fantastic, so gentle and playful. As absolute delight, they only need a little excerise but will go on long walks too. I had a Bichon Frisée before who was wonderful. The combination of the mix is great, get one and you won't want another breed ever again. Happy times


Also, not a breed.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Old thread, closed.


----------

